# GPS in Receiver?



## JunctionGuy (Jan 10, 2011)

Can someone tell me if the new DTV receivers can give their location, GPS or otherwise? I have a very old self install system in a remote area (On a Ranch)where I spend a weekend once a month. My billing address is 150 miles from the receiver. The other day DTV sent me a new receiver and I am not sure if I should hook it up for fear I will loose my local channels at the remote location. They are not offered in the area where the receiver is located. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

No, they do not contain GPS receivers. The can send your local IP address or phone exchange area via the network port or phone jack, if so connected.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Novel idea but no! none of the units on the market today (won't speculate what tomorrow may bring) have GPS capabilities.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Using your receivers at another location is a violation of the DirecTV TOS.

Mike


----------



## johns70 (May 2, 2010)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Using your receivers at another location is a violation of the DirecTV TOS.
> 
> Mike


It's done by millions of people every day....

Tons of people bring a box to the "cabin", the "lake place", the "summer home".


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

...the ballgame parking lot


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

johns70 said:


> It's done by millions of people every day....
> 
> Tons of people bring a box to the "cabin", the "lake place", the "summer home".


well a ton of people could also be called a handful of people if you think about it 

Besides .. Just because you can .. doesn't mean that it's not a violation of your terms of service with DIRECTV. The reality of it is that all set top boxes on an account are supposed to be at the same location.


----------



## BKC (Dec 12, 2007)

And you aren't supposed to drive over the speed limit.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Regardless of what you can or cannot do, what you will or will not do, etc., forum rules prohibit doing things that are against your terms of service. There are some legitimate ways to use a DIRECTV receiver at a second location (all of which involve informing DIRECTV of your intention to do so.) 

Beyond that, this simply isn't the place to discuss that.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

BKC said:


> And you aren't supposed to drive over the speed limit.


Indeed .. and thankfully there are signposts that remind us of that fact.


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Regardless of what you can or cannot do, what you will or will not do, etc., forum rules prohibit doing things that are against your terms of service. There are some legitimate ways to use a DIRECTV receiver at a second location (all of which involve informing DIRECTV of your intention to do so.)
> 
> Beyond that, this simply isn't the place to discuss that.


Yep, my dad does the "summer home/RV" thing.....and it involves calling D* to change the service address as well as suspending the equipment he left at home. He brings his DVR with him but leaves his other HD receivers at home. Likewise when he heads for "home"....he's got an SD receiver in the park model mobile home at the resort park that he leaves there and has suspended.

He had "trouble" doing this the first couple times, but eventually hit the magic formula of the right words to tell a CSR. Now it's no hassle at all, he gladly does it so that mainly he saves $$ on the receivers at the location he's NOT, and so that he gets the proper local channels for where he IS.


----------

